# Reposting in Proper Forum - Breeders in AZ



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Whoops, I asked a breeder question in another forum and was told about this Directory of Poodle Breeders sub-forum (not sure how I missed that one :doh: ). 

Anyway, looking for a great breeder in AZ. So far I have only come across 1, but there has to be more?! Will also drive to So Cal, So Utah, NM, although it'd be nice to stay here. Feel free to post here or PM me. Thanks! I did contact our local Valley of the Sun Poodle Club and am awaiting a response ...


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Desert Reef Poodles in S. Utah has a very good reputation on here, I considered them for my pup but ended up with a breeder closer to SLC due to my schedule making travel difficult.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

PoodLuv said:


> Desert Reef Poodles in S. Utah has a very good reputation on here, I considered them for my pup but ended up with a breeder closer to SLC due to my schedule making travel difficult.


Thanks, PoodLuv. I have them bookmarked and look forward to reaching out to them!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Windswept in southern Colorado may also be worth looking at. They are near Colorado Springs so may be a bit further then you want to drive but....


----------

